
After phishing attacks, Chrome extensions push adware to millions - gschrader
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/08/after-phishing-attacks-chrome-extensions-push-adware-to-millions/
======
nobodyorother
Does anybody remember this? Why do we assume the adware was the end result and
not just a vector for something worse?

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/12/milli...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/12/millions-exposed-to-malvertising-that-hid-attack-code-in-
banner-pixels/)

------
gschrader
After getting hit by this yesterday and finding it not very easy to find which
extension was affected I went through a big extension purge. Most of the
extensions I had installed I never really ever used.

